# What's to stop pedophiles driving Uber?



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

What’s to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It’s like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn’t anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn’t let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn’t take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
It’s not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they’re not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it’s their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep’s clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandals to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seriously?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So I just looked up local sex offenders in my area......

https://www.familywatchdog.us
Pretty sure none of these guys/ gals don't drive for Uber/Lyft.

( I used the address of my car dealership, not my actual address.)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If we are going to rant about possible stupid pedophile situations, I've got a few to add:

A. McDonald's play structures. What happens when a kid is playing and the mother leaves to use the restroom, and a worker comes in to "clean up" the area? Are these workers fingerprinted? Drug tested? Background checked? WHY NOT???

B. Zoos. All the time, kids run up to zoo employees and ask questions. But a lot of these workers are teenagers who are there for a summer job. Some are pedophiles or other criminals in the making. No background checks, nothing! WHO KNOWS what kind of stuff these "workers" are saying to vulnerable children? Most kids think that a Snake is a reptile, but in the pedophile world it has a different meaning. Terrible!

C. Movie theaters. Dark areas, no security, R rated movies, no fingerprints, high turnover employees... enough said. I think you know how devastating movie theaters are to children in our society!!

I could go on and on. At least Uber has a "No unaccompanied minors" policy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
I'm calling BS on his story.





















Mista T said:


> If we are going to rant about possible stupid pedophile situations, I've got a few to add:
> 
> A. McDonald's play structures. What happens when a kid is playing and the mother leaves to use the restroom, and a worker comes in to "clean up" the area? Are these workers fingerprinted? Drug tested? Background checked? WHY NOT???
> 
> ...


(Yes, I was watching for any movement in his pants very closely )


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandles involving Catholic Priests to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


You have a ridiculous and creepy imagination there buddy...

Yeah, a pedophile is going to sign up as an Uber driver in order to make it easier to convict them when the court subpoenas the gps data and sees clear evidence of them staking out schools?

You need a hobby dude. Stop thinking of parking in front of schools.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
> I'm calling BS on his story.
> 
> View attachment 298309
> ...


Omg they are so cute man, mine are 18 and 20 now. Spoken as a parent of teenagers, get as many hugs as you can before they turn 10. Those hugs will stop and it will be all about friends and social media. I kinda have to beg for a hug now... the only one happy to see me when I get home is the dog..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
> I'm calling BS on his story.
> 
> View attachment 298309
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Whats to stop Pedophiles from being Pediatricians? Teachers? Social Workers? 

Absolutely nothing until theyre caught being a Pedophile. I assure you someone convicted of Pedophilia and on the Sex Offenders list will not pass an Uber Background Check.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> You have a ridiculous and creepy imagination there buddy...
> 
> Yeah, a pedophile is going to sign up as an Uber driver in order to make it easier to convict them when the court subpoenas the gps data and sees clear evidence of them staking out schools?
> 
> You need a hobby dude. Stop thinking of parking in front of schools.


Yep. So many here hate Uber so much that they start making up things to blame them for.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Omg they are so cute man, mine are 18 and 20 now. Spoken as a parent of teenagers, get as many hugs as you can before they turn 10. Those hugs will stop and it will be all about friends and social media. I kinda have to beg for a hug now... the only one happy to see me when I get home is the dog..


Thx. Mine are also 2 years apart.

Definitely enjoying those hugs now, but just in case I also have a dog.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandles involving Catholic Priests to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


I assume this guy is in an over saturated market and has too much time on his hands and sits around thinking up stuff to see what rise he can get on the forums.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandals to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


The answer is Nothing.

However, i think you're getting at the wrong thing here. I drive Black/SUV so let me way in on this.

We cannot solve danger, we cannot stop evil people from doing evil things or preying on victims. we can punish it or try our best to prevent it but it cannot be stopped, it's a constant.

So the answer to your question is there is nothing to stop pedophiles from driving.

That is why you have to be responsible.
Many of the people i pick up include --- kids, young women, women in general.

The majority of kids i pick up is because their parents want almost a Guarantee that they're going to get a safe, competent driver, and it basically is that is why they pay the price.

Young women same deal

Women in general same deal -- they do this to nearly eliminate the chance of what you're talking about.

*I don't care what economic situation you're in as a parent --- if you order UberX for your child.. especially a girl, let's lock you up or take your kids away because you're risking your child's safety because you're cheap.

that's what i got *



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I assume this guy is in an over saturated market and has too much time on his hands and sits around thinking up stuff to see what rise he can get on the forums.


Hahahahahahahaha this is so spot on.

Literally the only time i post on this site ---- and then they tend to be lengthy is because I'm waiting for a ride and killing time


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I agree with you that Uber is a feast for pedophiles. Pedophiles are all the time doing super stupid things and getting caught so yes they'd allow themselves to be tracked by GPS looking for kids. I used to be a therapist and I have heard stories from abused women, and men, who were abused in unbelievable situations by very surprising people. I've thought about the pedophile/Uber thing too and parents are lax about it. Also, the kids aren't being taught Stranger Danger anymore anyway. Most abusers are known to the child and are not strangers. So that's not taught anymore.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In Seattle, Uber tried to launch a teen rider platform in 2017, where kids as young as 13 could have their own Uber app. Of course it didn't go over very well with us drivers. Then suddenly.....after 3 months it quietly disappeared.

*Uber drivers sound alarm over teen rider program, call for additional protections*

A new program that allows parents to book Uber rides for their teenagers has some drivers pumping the brakes.

Uber began testing teen accounts last month in Seattle, Phoenix and Columbus. For an extra $2 in booking fees, parents can set up rides for kids between the ages of 13 and 17 and get notifications about the trip's progress. Drivers are not notified when they are transporting a teenager and are paid the same amount as they would for driving an adult.

That's a big problem for Alison Rapp, a mother of two living in Poulsbo, Wash., who started driving for Uber when chronic illness made it too difficult for her to work a regular full-time job.










Alison Rapp is a mother of two teens who drives for Uber in the Seattle area. 
(Photo via Rapp)

"I think that they are misleading the parents enormously," she said. "The parents are paying extra and in my mind, as a parent, if I am paying extra I'm expecting extra attention. There's no possible way that the driver can be giving extra attention because the driver has no clue that they're driving an unaccompanied minor."

Uber says teen rides will only be booked with experienced drivers who have received consistently positive reviews. The extra $2 the company is charging goes toward additional features that Uber's engineering team has developed for the teen rider program, according to Uber spokesperson Nathan Hambley.

Those features include notifications that are sent to parents during the teen's ride. If the destination changes, the teen gets out early, or the ETA is altered, Uber pings the parents.

Drivers who don't feel comfortable transporting teens have the option to opt out of the program, though some drivers reported difficulty going through that process.

The drivers who are going to do this program should have to go through a special training, how to work with minors," said Lisa DeLia, an Uber driver and computer science student at Renton Technical College. "The same thing that school employees and school bus drivers have to go through."

All Uber drivers undergo criminal history and background checks but drivers transporting teens don't receive additional screening or training.

"Safety at Uber does not end with screenings," said Hambley. "We invest in technology that focuses on safety in ways that were not possible before, such as tracking trips with GPS, giving riders information to confirm their driver, and easy two-way feedback within the app."








Craig Gibson is a part-time Uber driver in Columbus, Ohio. (Photo via Gibson)
Craig Gibson, a part-time Uber driver in Columbus, opted out of the program as soon as he learned his city was part of the pilot. To him, it just wasn't worth the risk.

"I certainly don't have anything against teenagers," he said. "I have one, so nothing like that, but there is an increased liability when you're driving somebody's child around and the potential that could go bad there. If a child says you've done something inappropriate, the repercussions are almost immediately more serious and the shockwave quicker, so there is an increased risk there and Uber's done absolutely nothing to lessen that."

Gibson said he might have considered participating in the pilot if drivers were compensated for the added responsibility of transporting a minor.

"There is no incentive," he said. "It's just a policy change and there's nothing in it for the drivers at all for the increased liability and risk."

Uber says that any risk drivers may incur from transporting teens is covered by the company's existing insurance policy.

"Uber rides are insured at least $1M in the U.S., and the coverage is the same for rides on teen accounts," Hambley said.

Rapp, for her part, thinks a ride-hailing service for teens could be a great resource for busy parents like herself. She's just frustrated by the execution.

"I wish they'd just do it right," she said, adding, "Doing it right would be a more thorough background check of the drivers that would be [transporting teens]. It would be setting us up with a dash cam that records the backseat and audio and allows for live-streaming so that either Uber or the parents &#8230; can access it at any given moment to see what's going on. That's going to protect the driver and that's going to protect the passenger. It's going to protect everybody."

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandals to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


Back in the pre-Uber days, the school districts had to provide transportation for a lot of students and if there were only a few going between locations and not enough for even a mini-bus, they used taxi cabs. A lot of drivers had regular runs for the kids going to school.

Ditto for Sunday evening, there were a few youngsters that got sent to the non-custodial parent's home and went to their regular home for Monday.

Never seen a problem with paedophile cab drivers. Not saying it couldn't have happened , it just didn't .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> but just in case I also have a dog.


Lucky you! My younger daughter took ours when she left for medical school last August... :frown:



Cableguynoe said:


> Yep. So many here hate Uber so much that they start making up things to blame them for.


So true!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seriously pedos operate under the radar, they won’t drive for U/L, they know that they are being tracked.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The process of taking pictures of documents and having checkr check it for you is foolproof


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Lucky you! My younger daughter took ours when she left for medical school last August... :frown:


Hahahahaha

I guess I should say I have a dog... for now.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> The process of taking pictures of documents and having checkr check it for you is foolproof


No it's not, Uber and Lyft have hired people with tainted backgrounds, one was a rapist.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I agree with you that Uber is a feast for pedophiles. Pedophiles are all the time doing super stupid things and getting caught so yes they'd allow themselves to be tracked by GPS looking for kids. I used to be a therapist and I have heard stories from abused women, and men, who were abused in unbelievable situations by very surprising people. I've thought about the pedophile/Uber thing too and parents are lax about it. Also, the kids aren't being taught Stranger Danger anymore anyway. Most abusers are known to the child and are not strangers. So that's not taught anymore.


This comment surprises me from a therapist. Hell, I only have a minor in psych and I see huge flaws in the logic of this pedophile Uber scare tactic...

So, Uber has drivers on constant surveillance. They have our names, addresses, car registration, tax information, bank details, divers licenses, medical information, taxi commission registration, driving habits, and most of a criminal background check.

In addition to all that, they have tons of behavioral data that, if subpoenaed, could lead to capture and easier prosecution. We are incentivized to refrain from drinking, we have far more driving experience, our personalities are scrutinized and we're financially compensated. All of these factors, statistically, put us in a sociological category where we are far LESS LIKELY to ever be pedophiles (Even less likely to be successful at it).

If we did psych profiles on Uber drivers, I'd actually suspect a very interesting result. Some profiles likely follow that of a Taxi driver but I'm willing to bet that Uber drivers, on average, are more patient, pragmatic, and have higher IQs, especially if you block according to a modified Ratings hierarchy (where time as a driver was taken into consideration).

Uber may not be an ethical situation but stop aiding people into demonizing Uber drivers. We're a diverse lot and most drivers are quite good people - the market's trust shows this time and again.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

So I'm just getting home after an 11 hour shift of Uber driving. It was one ping after another all night. Uber is one of four part time gigs I'm doing right now. Keeps me very busy. But I like Uber the most, and I put most of my time there. Not sure why I should have to say that. I guess now I know what Obama felt like having to produce his birth certificate. LOL 
Anyway, I hope all the critics are RIGHT! I would be happy to eat crow on this one. It's just that I've learned a lot from this site and I spent the last couple days looking at posts about giving rides to minors. And when I look around at the state of affairs - what can I say - it alarmed me. It seems that everyone is ready to kick out an adult for looking at them crooked, or sitting in the wrong seat right behind them, or being a smart mouth, or just having that look that gives us the willies, because it make us feel unsafe. Keep the car doors locked till you get a good look at him, he might be a psycho. But the kids? NAW, the kids are alright. This guy is just loony, he just hates uber, hes got too much time on his hands, what an imagination - the kids will be just fine. Nothing to worry about there. 
Hope your right, I really do. Hope we don't see it in the news. It'll give riders one more reason to be suspicious of us. Then they WILL be looking at you funny, and it won't just be your own paranoia. It'll hit the whole ride-share business. Everyone will be seeing a few less pings. But that's no reason to take it seriously, that's just money. Right?



Lissetti said:


> So I just looked up local sex offenders in my area......
> 
> https://www.familywatchdog.us
> Pretty sure none of these guys/ gals don't drive for Uber/Lyft.
> ...


Yep, I've seen those maps. It's shocking how many are out there. It's also very surprising how many people drive Uber. Most everyone I talk to either drives, is thinking of driving, or knows some who drives. If there was a map of uber drivers, I'm convince it would be even more dotted than this map. To deny there could be any overlap is willful ignorance.

It looks like my original post was edited. They took out the part where I pointed out an actual group of offenders. Interesting how a group of actual pedophiles just got cover right here on this site, but I can understand why. It's a well known group that has been exposed in recent years. Doesn't take much to figure it out who. Quite obvious.

I pulled up to a rider tonight around 1:00 am. Saw a guy hugging his girl goodbye. Girls gets in the car. I ask how old she is. She says 13. I said I couldn't take her. She gets out of the car. I pulled up to the corner and left the timer run out, and then canceled. Withing 10 seconds I got another ping for the same address. I denied it and moved on.

Did I do the right thing? Should I have picked her up because I know I'm safe and the next guy might not be? Should I accept because I need the money? Should I have accepted and let it time out again so I could get cancel fees? I've seen all of these options promoted as the right moved in other peoples posts.

Which one do you do? And how do you justify it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Anyway, I hope all the critics are RIGHT! I would be happy to eat crow on this one.


How the heck do you not already feel like you're eating crow after all the responses?

Read carefully. You might learn something.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> It looks like my original post was edited. They took out the part where I pointed out an actual group of offenders. Interesting how a group of actual pedophiles just got cover right here on this site, but I can understand why. It's a well known group that has been exposed in recent years. Doesn't take much to figure it out who. Quite obvious


Because don't you think it's unfair to create a thread that says ###### = pedophile? Just like that map I posted and all the responses, they lurk everywhere, not just in one place.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
> I'm calling BS on his story.
> 
> View attachment 298309
> ...


Your kids are adorable. I'll assume they take after their mother. :whistling:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Yep, I've seen those maps. It's shocking how many are out there.


You know what else might surprise you:

What qualifies a person to be shown on one of those maps

If you hide behind a tree to pee, and a cop catches you, congratulations! You're now a registered sex offender.

No, I'm not on the list. Apparently flashing people on Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras doesn't qualify. But here in Texas where I live, I think it does.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You know what else might surprise you:
> 
> What qualifies a person to be shown on one of those maps
> 
> ...


 So if you had a daughter, and she wanted to do a sleepover with a friend who lives in one of the houses that has a pin on the map would you let her go without questioning it, or would you do a little research? Would you be lazy or diligent?



Lissetti said:


> Because don't you think it's unfair to create a thread that says ###### = pedophile? Just like that map I posted and all the responses, they lurk everywhere, not just in one place.


Thats why I also said I can understand why it got deleted. I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll be honest, one of my neighbors whose not one of these dots on the map, but has been caught by angry parents numerous times peeping at their kids, is missing. He moved here from out of state and is renting the house next to me. He likes to watch and take pictures of the kiddies playing in their yards. His hand is usually in his pants pocket moving around. 

For the past 2 weeks I've noticed his cars in his driveway haven't moved, his mail box has been rifled through, and no signs of life coming from his house. He is in there. He's unemployed. No money for vaycay. We just had a record snowstorm, with people being unable to drive or fly out of Seattle in this time frame. 

He's in that house......alone......maybe he fell down the stairs and died? Dunno .....Maybe I should call the police to do a welfare check.....or maybe I'll just keep scrolling through uberpeople or play my videogames. Yes....videogames sounds nice.....yeah.....I'll focus on that.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How the heck do you not already feel like you're eating crow after all the responses?
> 
> Read carefully. You might learn something.


 Didn't you know? I'm a self-righteous bastard. LOL 
Actually, the determining factor for whether or not I eat crow is whether or not and Uber driving pedophile shows up in the news in the next couple years. So we're all just gonna have to wait and see. But nothing anybody has Posted provides any evidence that it won't happen. They were just little conspiracy theories on my motives. Ergo, I do not feel like I have eaten any crow yet. All I've had since then was some cheese and a doughnut. Ummm good.



Lissetti said:


> I'll be honest, one of my neighbors whose not one of these dots on the map, but has been caught by angry parents numerous times peeping at their kids, is missing. He moved here from out of state and is renting the house next to me. He likes to watch and take pictures of the kiddies playing in their yards. His hand is usually in his pants pocket moving around.
> 
> For the past 2 weeks I've noticed his cars in his driveway haven't moved, his mail box has been rifled through, and no signs of life coming from his house. He is in there. He's unemployed. No money for vaycay. We just had a record snowstorm, with people being unable to drive or fly out of Seattle in this time frame.
> 
> He's in that house......alone......maybe he fell down the stairs and died? Dunno .....Maybe I should call the police to do a welfare check.....or maybe I'll just keep scrolling through uberpeople or play my videogames. Yes....videogames sounds nice.....yeah.....I'll focus on that.


Exactly. Some people just can't wrap their head around the idea of an oncoming freight train. It's so much easier to bury your head in the sand, than it is to be cautious and proactive. Maybe you could knock on your neighbors door under the guise of just being neighborly. Maybe he's a normal guy who is shy and has panic attacks, or maybe he did fall down the stairs. Who knows. My pet peeve is people who think, maybe it'll be alright, when there's plenty of evidence to the contrary. My old girlfriends dad was locked up for being a pedophile. Her mom knew what was going on. Some friends and victims knew what was going on. Others thought, maybe something is going on. But people are too afraid to speak up. Afraid of the potential blow back and the big uproar it would cause. And the pedophile gets away with it. The abuse continues that much longer. If you look at these cases, there were plenty of signs, and people who turned a blind eye. Look at the Sandusky case.

So I put up a provocative post. It ruffled some feathers. And now I know who the lazy people are because they protested too much. Those people are making it harder for the rest of us. About one out of ten of my riders is under age. So I have to play the cancel game. And then I have to watch how they call for another uber, because there's always another willing driver just around the corner. I don't really expect things to change, but if you're going to contribute to the problem by continuing to give rides to minors, I feel obliged to ruffle your feathers a little. So go ahead and criticize me for it - ain't so bad. Ain't so bad.



Cableguynoe said:


> How the heck do you not already feel like you're eating crow after all the responses?
> 
> Read carefully. You might learn something.


Nobody proved me wrong. Just personal attacks. Nothing to eat crow about. When people can't formulate a valid argument, they resort to name calling. It just rolls right off.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Because don't you think it's unfair to create a thread that says ###### = pedophile? Just like that map I posted and all the responses, they lurk everywhere, not just in one place.


All the offending pedophiles in question have been prosecuted. It's a well reported public scandal. Why should they be protected now? Don't they deserve to be a pin on a map? Can't we talk about it and learn a lesson from it? I think it was edited it for legal reasons and I get that. There's probably another chat room somewhere that would be more comfortable with naming names. But if I erred on this one minute point, I don't think it debunks the entirety of my post. And this IS the place to post it. The reason I pointed at that particular group, and we should all be able to figure out who that group is, was because it illustrates how a group of people can become so well trusted, that nobody is able to admit that something could be wrong. And it goes on for years and years until it explodes. My example provides a real life model of how it could happen. And it did happen. And apparently we didn't learn anything from it. And now history is going to repeat itself.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What qualifies a person to be shown on one of those maps
> 
> If you hide behind a tree to pee, and a cop catches you, congratulations! You're now a registered sex offender


When I was 18/19, I had 3 different girlfriends who were all 17. By law, that makes me a sex offender. Thank goodness none of their parents ever called the cops on me!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> When I was 18/19, I had 3 different girlfriends who were all 17. By law, that makes me a sex offender. Thank goodness none of their parents ever called the cops on me!!


Lots of flaws in the system. Can't deny it. And uber is just a part of it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Google image search this beauty. She's one of the dots on my map. Lives down the street from me....she's not an Uber driver.










Hey girl! How's the rose garden coming? ??‍?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Didn't you know? I'm a self-righteous bastard. LOL
> Actually, the determining factor for whether or not I eat crow is whether or not and Uber driving pedophile shows up in the news in the next couple years. So we're all just gonna have to wait and see. But nothing anybody has Posted provides any evidence that it won't happen. They were just little conspiracy theories on my motives. Ergo, I do not feel like I have eaten any crow yet. All I've had since then was some cheese and a doughnut. Ummm good.
> 
> 
> ...


The part you're not getting is that even if a pedophile does drive for Uber, that doesn't make it any different from pedophiles who have worked for the police department, for the school districts, for the government, etc etc.

Pedophiles need jobs also and Uber isn't at fault for pedophiles passing background checks and driving for them.



ZenUber said:


> Nobody proved me wrong. Just personal attacks. Nothing to eat crow about. When people can't formulate a valid argument, they resort to name calling. It just rolls right off.


You weren't right to begin with


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I'll be honest, one of my neighbors whose not one of these dots on the map, but has been caught by angry parents numerous times peeping at their kids, is missing. He moved here from out of state and is renting the house next to me. He likes to watch and take pictures of the kiddies playing in their yards. His hand is usually in his pants pocket moving around.
> 
> For the past 2 weeks I've noticed his cars in his driveway haven't moved, his mail box has been rifled through, and no signs of life coming from his house. He is in there. He's unemployed. No money for vaycay. We just had a record snowstorm, with people being unable to drive or fly out of Seattle in this time frame.
> 
> He's in that house......alone......maybe he fell down the stairs and died? Dunno .....Maybe I should call the police to do a welfare check.....or maybe I'll just keep scrolling through uberpeople or play my videogames. Yes....videogames sounds nice.....yeah.....I'll focus on that.


Worry about it when the stench makes property values drop.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> So if you had a daughter, and she wanted to do a sleepover with a friend who lives in one of the houses that has a pin on the map would you let her go without questioning it, or would you do a little research? Would you be lazy or diligent?
> 
> 
> Thats why I also said I can understand why it got deleted. I wasn't being sarcastic.


This is a remarkably stupid argument. Plenty of people have access to your address that know your daughter or her friends live there. Here's a few:

Cab drivers
FBI 
Bureau of Statistics
Police
Sales people
The parents of the kids at the sleep over.

Again, these are just a few that I can imagine some scenario where they would be able to legally access the information you are worried about. Each of these has a low chance of committing a home invasion and an even less likely chance of raping your daughter and her friends.

Look, you're imagining a "what if" where Ted Bundy became an Uber Driver. Bundy didn't need to be an Uber driver. His assaults were random amongst opportune victims. It's really unlikely that he'd have gone so long without being caught when the data for the girl's last travel records would be immediately warranted by any competent investigation team. This serves as a hefty deterrent.

Your attempts to demonize Uber drivers as rapists and murderers is disgusting, unfair, unwarranted, and shameful. Your further attempt to shame parents for using Uber services is equally unacceptable.

Do you have actual data that shows Uber drivers are a significant threat? If not, I ask you to stop this character assassination now.



ZenUber said:


> Didn't you know? I'm a self-righteous bastard. LOL
> Actually, the determining factor for whether or not I eat crow is whether or not and Uber driving pedophile shows up in the news in the next couple years. So we're all just gonna have to wait and see. But nothing anybody has Posted provides any evidence that it won't happen. They were just little conspiracy theories on my motives. Ergo, I do not feel like I have eaten any crow yet. All I've had since then was some cheese and a doughnut. Ummm good.
> 
> 
> ...


So, I just gave you an argument or two to contend with but there's something more technical wrong with your reasoning here that I want to harp on - mainly because we're both complete jerks and you deserve it as much as I enjoy doing it.

You have repeatedly called for people to offer a correction for your ridiculous scenarios, for which you have no precedent data, nor any allusions to how you would collect such data. Things don't work that way. An analogy:

I don't worry that the Uber driver who took Billy to the movies is likely to shoot up the theatre because he knows people are people there.

More analogies:

I don't worry that the Uber driver who drove my 80 year old grandma to the aged care will rape and beat her fellow retirees.

I don't worry that the Uber driver who heard that I was ordering pizza tonight won't come and ambush the delivery guy, murder him snd steal my pizza.

I don't worry that the Uber driver who took my daughter to the hair dresser will go in and grope all the pretty girls who are too tied down defend themselves.

I know you're thinking that my scenarios are ludicrous and you'd be correct but they are possible and an Uber driver is more likely to commit them than some others. The challenge here is that you now, by your own rules, have to waste a stupid amount of time figuring out ways to disprove they could happen. Well, touche because that's exactly why your scenario of Ted Bundy the Uber driver is stupid. You might think that your "model" ( and it's not a model) is more likely but you offered nothing to establish its veracity.

So, now you have more arguments to contend with. I can easily come up with more. This is kinda fun for me. So, I await your next ingenious reply.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> The part you're not getting is that even if a pedophile does drive for Uber, that doesn't make it any different from pedophiles who have worked for the police department, for the school districts, for the government, etc etc.
> 
> Pedophiles need jobs also and Uber isn't at fault for pedophiles passing background checks and driving for them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for elaborating. Weather or not I was right or wrong to begin with wasn't the point. The point was weather or not I ate crow. 
Defined: be humiliated by having to admit one's defeats or mistakes
Random juvenile attacks on my personal motives Have not produced this result. Sticks and stones, and he who dealt it smelt it comments, are mind numbingly arrogant responses to this subject. They do nothing more than to expose a simple minded thought process.

As far as government, schools, and the police. Even if we're were to consider those venues to be a significan't danger, that is no excuse to add yet another venue. But more importantly, an Uber ride is in a class all it's own. It is a one on one arrangement in a private confined space. When you send your kid to school, it is in a group, a class with other students. I don't know of anyone sending their kid off in a police car by themselves. As far as the government, I don't know what you're referring too. My point is that Uber offers a unique opportunity for a one on one encounter in a private confined space. Just look at all the big pedophile scandals, and you'll see a unique opportunity for private encounters. I'm not suggesting that Uber drivers, nor anyone posting on this site is a pedophile. I never did. But I am saying that people who give those rides are unwittingly contributing to creating a relaxed environment that looks attractive to would be offenders. Weather or not they would get caught after the fact is irrelevant. Just ask a victim. Some get caught, some don't. But victims are always victims.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Thanks for elaborating. Weather or not I was right or wrong to begin with wasn't the point. The point was weather or not I ate crow.
> Defined: be humiliated by having to admit one's defeats or mistakes
> Random juvenile attacks on my personal motives Have not produced this result. Sticks and stones, and he who dealt it smelt it comments, are mind numbingly arrogant responses to this subject. They do nothing more than to expose a simple minded thought process.
> 
> As far as government, schools, and the police. Even if we're were to consider those venues to be a significan't danger, that is no excuse to add yet another venue. But more importantly, an Uber ride is in a class all it's own. It is a one on one arrangement in a private confined space. When you send your kid to school, it is in a group, a class with other students. I don't know of anyone sending their kid off in a police car by themselves. As far as the government, I don't know what you're referring too. My point is that Uber offers a unique opportunity for a one on one encounter in a private confined space. Just look at all the big pedophile scandals, and you'll see a unique opportunity for private encounters. I'm not suggesting that Uber drivers, nor anyone posting on this site is a pedophile. I never did. But I am saying that people who give those rides are unwittingly contributing to creating a relaxed environment that looks attractive to would be offenders. Weather or not they would get caught after the fact is irrelevant. Just ask a victim. Some get caught, some don't. But victims are always victims.


In my experience, and I'm sure most would agree, over 90 % of my riders are not minors. 
Probably well over 90% 
So your idea that pedophiles would come here to target children is ridiculous.

And just because you won't admit you're eating crow doesn't mean it isn't happening


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Thanks for elaborating. Weather or not I was right or wrong to begin with wasn't the point. The point was weather or not I ate crow.
> Defined: be humiliated by having to admit one's defeats or mistakes
> Random juvenile attacks on my personal motives Have not produced this result. Sticks and stones, and he who dealt it smelt it comments, are mind numbingly arrogant responses to this subject. They do nothing more than to expose a simple minded thought process.
> 
> As far as government, schools, and the police. Even if we're were to consider those venues to be a significan't danger, that is no excuse to add yet another venue. But more importantly, an Uber ride is in a class all it's own. It is a one on one arrangement in a private confined space. When you send your kid to school, it is in a group, a class with other students. I don't know of anyone sending their kid off in a police car by themselves. As far as the government, I don't know what you're referring too. My point is that Uber offers a unique opportunity for a one on one encounter in a private confined space. Just look at all the big pedophile scandals, and you'll see a unique opportunity for private encounters. I'm not suggesting that Uber drivers, nor anyone posting on this site is a pedophile. I never did. But I am saying that people who give those rides are unwittingly contributing to creating a relaxed environment that looks attractive to would be offenders. Weather or not they would get caught after the fact is irrelevant. Just ask a victim. Some get caught, some don't. But victims are always victims.


Sex shops create an environment comfortable for BDSM sex rapists. Why don't we see more BTK killers as a result and why was Dennis Rayder an electrician and not a sex shop worker?

You're committing a series of textbook fallacies here, so many in fact that I worry I wouldn't identify them all but the easiest to point out is well poisoning. You are seeding the argument with negative emotional rhetoric without establishing a clear precedent or data pool that would suggest a problem.

I humbly ask that you stop doing this. It's dishonest and prejudicial in the extreme. I wish you would see this...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Rushmanyyz said:


> This is a remarkably stupid argument. Plenty of people have access to your address that know your daughter or her friends live there. Here's a few:
> 
> Cab drivers
> FBI
> ...


I never expected this much blow back. I thought people would agree with me. And as I've said elsewhere, I never accused Uber drivers in general, nor members of this chat room specifically of being pedophiles. And I'm not suggesting that drivers will be converted into pedophiles. I'm not even saying it's a current problem. I am however accusing drivers, who give rides to minors, of contributing to a relaxed atmosphere that is attractive to would-be offenders. We are putting the wheels of tragedy into motion. My alarm is in light of events in the news in recent years. We let our guards down to certain well trusted classes of people, and it eventually attracts the pedophiles. That is the potential veracity I see coming down the road. That part was edited from my post, for the right reasons I will admit. But nothing I've seen has convinced me that it is a good idea to give rides to minors. That is the mentality that lead to the tragedies we've discovered in recent years. I would never send my kid off in a car with an Uber driver, or a teacher, or the police, or a government worker. Why would you? Convenience?
If you'd simply like to argue for the fun of it, I don't know - I guess you came to the right place.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Omg they are so cute man, mine are 18 and 20 now. Spoken as a parent of teenagers, get as many hugs as you can before they turn 10. Those hugs will stop and it will be all about friends and social media. I kinda have to beg for a hug now... the only one happy to see me when I get home is the dog..


I hate to break it to you, but your dog recently confided in me that he fakes his "happiness to see you" out of pity.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I never expected this much blow back. I thought people would agree with me. And as I've said elsewhere, I never accused Uber drivers in general, nor members of this chat room specifically of being pedophiles. And I'm not suggesting that drivers will be converted into pedophiles. I'm not even saying it's a current problem. I am however accusing drivers, who give rides to minors, of contributing to a relaxed atmosphere that is attractive to would-be offenders. We are putting the wheels of tragedy into motion. My alarm is in light of events in the news in recent years. We let our guards down to certain well trusted classes of people, and it eventually attracts the pedophiles. That is the potential veracity I see coming down the road. That part was edited from my post, for the right reasons I will admit. But nothing I've seen has convinced me that it is a good idea to give rides to minors. That is the mentality that lead to the tragedies we've discovered in recent years. I would never send my kid off in a car with an Uber driver, or a teacher, or the police, or a government worker. Why would you? Convenience?
> If you'd simply like to argue for the fun of it, I don't know - I guess you came to the right place.


No, you don't get it.

The reason that people do trust these groups is because they, demonstrably, commit these crimes far less than other groups.

In order to make your point well, you'll need to explain why your fear of this occurring is more likely due to Uber than any other population. Reason and data seems to point to a reduced risk of such crimes (given the population of potential perpetrators you offered) rather than an increased risk.

You're starting an argument with no facts and insisting upon your presupposition that Uber drivers are a greater risk factor for your children than the general public is (assuming you let your children go outside). Those are facts not in evidence - or, more correctly - not facts.

I'm both a teacher and an Uber driver. I have a degree in philosophy and another in Biology (Zoology), where do you assess my risk? I have a 4.96 driver rating and something like 200 anecdotal reviews on my profile that you can read before getting in my car (or putting your kid in it). I have there that I'm a former school teacher as well.

When you get in the car, you can see everywhere I am. So can Uber. This isn't information after the fact, it's in real time. If I'm driving, I'm likely not raping your daughter. So, it stands to reason that there is significant real-time potential of using Uber's routing data to capture you before you commit a crime, rather than just prosecuting after the fact.

I mean, if Amber alerts are a viable thing, how the hell is having an active GPS on them going to work for their dumb asses.

Also, what's with the focus on daughters? I thought gays were more likely to rape and murder children? Maybe we actually want data for that claim before posting that gays are going to rape our kids on the internet? I wonder if that's already been done? Hmmm...

PS: I do like arguing and I really don't think you're a terrible person. I'm trying to get it to click in your brain that you are reacting instead of thinking this through. Stop, read what this "blowback" is telling you and, maybe just say, "Huh, there might be more here for me to think about". I guarantee folks would get more out of THAT than they do out of your attempts to poison the well against their chosen transportation methods.

Anyway... I'm dressed and ready to go out. I'm done arguing on the internet for now.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> In my experience, and I'm sure most would agree, over 90 % of my riders are not minors.
> Probably well over 90%
> So your idea that pedophiles would come here to target children is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


A would be offender would park outside a school at the right times every day and increase his percentages dramatically. Get to know the regular riders, and groom the ones he likes.

If you want to turn this into a crow eating game of chicken, so be it. I'm surprised at how humiliated I've been. I will eat that crow - post a YouTube video of it - and everyone can get their gloat on. But I won't approve of giving those rides. Uber and the insurance companies would be on my side. Do YOU give those rides?



Rushmanyyz said:


> No, you don't get it.
> 
> The reason that people do trust these groups is because they, demonstrably, commit these crimes far less than other groups.
> 
> ...


OK - I'm tired of it. I' ll Do Uber my way and everyone else's can do it theirs. But if you're giving those rides, keep one eye open for Uber and the insurance companies. And if a big scandal hits the news, I'm sure you will have conveniently forgotten about me. And so it goes.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> A would be offender would park outside a school at the right times every day and increase his percentages dramatically. Get to know the regular riders, and groom the ones he likes.
> 
> If you want to turn this into a crow eating game of chicken, so be it. I'm surprised at how humiliated I've been. I will eat that crow - post a YouTube video of it - and everyone can get their gloat on. But I won't approve of giving those rides. Uber and the insurance companies would be on my side. Do YOU give those rides?


I don't ask for ID on principle. That's a legal stance that I have already talked about on these forums.

As for taking kids places, it depends. If I think there are enough saftey precautions and transparency going on, I do. Like the time a woman put her kids in the car to have them taken to grandmas for the evening. She asked me a series of questions, read my profile, and didn't tell me until after that she wouldn't be in the car. I chose to do it - because she needed the help and would have just called a taxi otherwise.

Yeah, you put yourself at risk with the insurance. That's the only good argument you've given actually. It's also why I don't advocate doing these types of trips. If the kids are obviously very young, it's not wise but is very very far from a pedophile risk; you're way out of line there.

If teens take Uber, I don't ask for ID. I'm not empowered or incentivized to do so, so I don't. If they lied to Uber and lied to me, I've got a good case in court (I think).

Regardless, this isn't as common for me as it seems to be for you. If it were, I'd be talking to a lawyer, the police, Uber and my state representative about it rather than uselessly posting here.



ZenUber said:


> A would be offender would park outside a school at the right times every day and increase his percentages dramatically. Get to know the regular riders, and groom the ones he likes.
> 
> If you want to turn this into a crow eating game of chicken, so be it. I'm surprised at how humiliated I've been. I will eat that crow - post a YouTube video of it - and everyone can get their gloat on. But I won't approve of giving those rides. Uber and the insurance companies would be on my side. Do YOU give those rides?
> 
> ...


How could I ever forget you though?

Uber's been round a few years. I'm still waiting for the apocalypse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Do YOU give those rides?


I have. Probably will again.

I don't give a shit.

Kids money is just as green as adults money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> So if you had a daughter, and she wanted to do a sleepover with a friend who lives in one of the houses that has a pin on the map would you let her go without questioning it, or would you do a little research? Would you be lazy or diligent?


Let's turn this question around.

Is there something that a parent _could_ do, to be diligent? I'm open to suggestions.

The question isn't completely hypothetical. I used to have a teenage step-daughter. I would have jumped in front of a bus to save her life, because that was my job as a parent.

Let's suppose I looked at that map and saw what you're describing. How would you go about collecting any useful information? It's not like you'd call those people up and say, "I see that someone in your house is a registered sex offender. Mind if I ask you how that came to be the case?"

And that's even if the information is accurate.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> I hate to break it to you, but your dog recently confided in me that he fakes his "happiness to see you" out of pity.


i hate to have to break it to you but he always lies after he finishes off humping someone's leg !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My head hurts. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Google image search this beauty. She's one of the dots on my map. Lives down the street from me....she's not an Uber driver.
> 
> View attachment 298528
> 
> ...


i think the actress who played her was breath taking when i first watched the movie :inlove:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> i think the actress who played her was breath taking when i first watched the movie :inlove:


I tell you what....in real life.....the years have not been kind to her. Prison will do that to ya. BTW....that whole public thing they did a couple of years ago about getting divorced.....its not true. Ville's car is in the driveway everyday. They did that because Ville wanted to open a Pot Shop ( weed is legal here in Washington.)

Well he couldn't do that being married to a convicted felon. Anyways that failed. City caught onto what he was up too and denied him. They ( he) used to own a bar down in Des Moines Washington....until the city found out and pulled their liquor licence. They ended up selling the bar.

I see her at the grocery store all the time. When the high school boys wearing their track shorts come in from Kennedy High School, and she's there, I look right at her. Nope! Good ol Mary has no interest in those boys. She focuses on her shopping and doesn't look up at no one else.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I tell you what....in real life.....the years have not been kind to her. Prison will do that to ya. BTW....that whole public thing they did a couple of years ago about getting divorced.....its not true. Ville's car is in the driveway everyday. They did that because Ville wanted to open a Pot Shop ( weed is legal here in Washington.)
> 
> Well he couldn't do that being married to a convicted felon. Anyways that failed. City caught onto what he was up too and denied him. They ( he) used to own a bar down in Des Moines Washington....until the city found out and pulled their liquor licence. They ended up selling the bar.
> 
> I see her at the grocery store all the time. When the high school boys wearing their track shorts come in from Kennedy High School, and she's there, I look right at her. Nope! Good ol Mary has no interest in those boys. She focuses on her shopping and doesn't look up at no one else.


for you to see her all the time at the grocery store, do you work there?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> for you to see her all the time at the grocery store, do you work there?


No I shop there every Friday or Saturday morning....last days of the sale. Because I work mornings as an Uber driver, I tend to be in the Grocery store very early AM, when she's also there. Its also when the track team next door at Kennedy High School has practice. This is a Kroger store, and the only one within 10 miles. The staff and regular customers just leave her alone so she's comfortable shopping there.,


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Google image search this beauty. She's one of the dots on my map. Lives down the street from me....she's not an Uber driver.
> 
> View attachment 298528
> 
> ...


It's that former teacher that had sex with one of her students and then I think eventually married him?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> This comment surprises me from a therapist. Hell, I only have a minor in psych and I see huge flaws in the logic of this pedophile Uber scare tactic...
> 
> So, Uber has drivers on constant surveillance. They have our names, addresses, car registration, tax information, bank details, divers licenses, medical information, taxi commission registration, driving habits, and most of a criminal background check.
> 
> ...


What reality do you live in, drivers are no different then any other people. Look at what we have for a President


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> It's that former teacher that had sex with one of her students and then I think eventually married him?


Yep.....Mary Kay Letourneau.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> What reality do you live in, drivers are no different then any other people. Look at what we have for a President


That, literally, makes no sense...

I get the gist of what you mean but holy hell, man. Anyway, you must not have read the part where I already explained why I think the rate of pedophile behavior is lower in a population of Uber drivers than the gen pop has. It's the surveillance, my fine friend. Kiddy diddlers don't like Big Brother because he puts them in a rape-filled, ridiculously long, time-out. We call that a "deturrance".

I'd be willing to look at data to the contrary though. Happen to have any?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That, literally, makes no sense...
> 
> I get the gist of what you mean but holy hell, man. Anyway, you must not have read the part where I already explained why I think the rate of pedophile behavior is lower in a population of Uber drivers than the gen pop has. It's the surveillance, my fine friend. Kiddy diddlers don't like Big Brother because he puts them in a rape-filled, ridiculously long, time-out. We call that a "deturrance".
> 
> I'd be willing to look at data to the contrary though. Happen to have any?


You're making an assumption about drivers, there are just as many perv drivers as there are in any other profession.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You're making an assumption about drivers, there are just as many perv drivers as there are in any other profession.


I have no data; therefore, I only have a vague hypothesis. However, I suspect that background checks, stiff sentences, employment, demographics, contractor law, surveillance, and consumer transparency lead to a reduction in the statistical population of pedophiles, sex offenders, murderers, and other such violent offenders.

I could be wrong.

I'm pretty comfortable believing I'm not though. My bullshit meter is pretty good but, as I said, I'm open too your data that shows otherwise. Convince me.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandals to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


That's a nonsense post... it's like me saying "What's to stop pedophiles from walking by the schools?" ... or whats to stop pedo to do anything.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yep.....Mary Kay Letourneau.


I was wondering who the heck she is. I don't normally follow stuff like that.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I was wondering who the heck she is. I don't normally follow stuff like that.


This was huge.....she was all over the news back in the 90's like her name was Jussie Smollet.. :roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> This was huge.....she was all over the news back in the 90's like her name was Jussie Smollet.. :roflmao:


Who?? LOL


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Who?? LOL


Just Google him.....every news station won't shut up about him.....he's "trending." Just like Mary KLT was trending before it was a thing back in the day.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Seriously?


X's 2... What's to stop serial murder's from driving for Uber? How unthoughtful... just sayin'


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually, OP isn't that far off. Uber's background check is abysmal. And all predators find ways to stalk unsuspecting and defenseless victims. E.g.

https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Just Google him.....every news station won't shut up about him.....he's "trending." Just like Mary KLT was trending before it was a thing back in the day.


No thanks! There's a reason I almost never watch television.

The Reuters news app is my friend.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Considering how many rapists & other violent criminals have passed Uber & Lyft's background checks, there's nothing to stop a pedo from driving for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe more frightening is the fake Uber driver who poses as an Uber driver and tells victims he is their driver : o

https://abc7.com/fake-uber-driver-who-raped-women-in-weho-sentenced-to-8-years/4470970/


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> . At least Uber has a "No unaccompanied minors" policy.


Except most people don't pay no attention to that.



steveK2016 said:


> I assure you someone convicted of Pedophilia and on the Sex Offenders list will not pass an Uber Background Check.


OK but how do you explain the sex offenders who have passed the background check? Isn't that why those people in Texas wanted the police to check out the Uber drivers?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> That's a nonsense post... it's like me saying "What's to stop pedophiles from walking by the schools?" ... or whats to stop pedo to do anything.


Sorry, I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> So I just looked up local sex offenders in my area......
> 
> https://www.familywatchdog.us
> Pretty sure none of these guys/ gals don't drive for Uber/Lyft.
> ...


Take no comfort that none are on the platforms. Each offender had to complete a crime to gain this elite status. Rideshare drivers taking minors should be a red flag for "lacking good judgement"



peteyvavs said:


> Seriously pedos operate under the radar, they won't drive for U/L, they know that they are being tracked.


Never take unaccompanied minors.

U/L should add an emergency link to Child Protective Services and require drivers encountering this situation to immediately press the link to cancel and alert authorities.



Diamondraider said:


> Take no comfort that none are on the platforms. Each offender had to complete a crime to gain this elite status. Rideshare drivers taking minors should be a red flag for "lacking good judgement"
> 
> 
> Never take unaccompanied minors.
> ...


To be clear...the situation I refer to is "unaccompanied minors"


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I am here eating popcorn watching this thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My head hurts. Can't we all just get along?


You mean like with children?


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mista T said:


> If we are going to rant about possible stupid pedophile situations, I've got a few to add:
> 
> A. McDonald's play structures. What happens when a kid is playing and the mother leaves to use the restroom, and a worker comes in to "clean up" the area? Are these workers fingerprinted? Drug tested? Background checked? WHY NOT???
> 
> ...


Let's not forget school teachers and clergy members.



Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, Uber tried to launch a teen rider platform in 2017, where kids as young as 13 could have their own Uber app. Of course it didn't go over very well with us drivers. Then suddenly.....after 3 months it quietly disappeared.
> 
> *Uber drivers sound alarm over teen rider program, call for additional protections*
> 
> ...


I think they need to do background checks on mothers who think they are too busy to tend to their children.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> i hate to have to break it to you but he always lies after he finishes off humping someone's leg !


When it comes to that issue, you really don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you're a pedo, why would you choose a job like Uber, that prohibits picking up unaccompanied minors? Better to apply as a daycare worker or school teacher. (NOT insinuating anything about either profession)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Smells like a damn dead horse in here...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> U/L should add an emergency link to Child Protective Services and require drivers encountering this situation to immediately press the link to cancel and alert authorities.


And tell them what? Some mom tried to send her kid on an Uber ride with me? That's not actually a crime.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

What about the pedos on Ubers board of directors?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, OP isn't that far off. Uber's background check is abysmal. And all predators find ways to stalk unsuspecting and defenseless victims. E.g.
> 
> https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html


More fake news by CNN... the National Enquirer of cable news... just sayin'


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

What's to stop a pedophiles? If convicted, the court order. It doesn't matter the job, if convicted they can't be within a certain distance of children. Well, they couldn't be a day care worker....


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> What's to stop a pedophiles? If convicted, the court order. It doesn't matter the job, if convicted they can't be within a certain distance of children. Well, they couldn't be a day care worker....


Is this the same court order that prevents domestic abuse?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

jafi_112 said:


> Is this the same court order that prevents domestic abuse?


No, it's a court order that states you can't be within a certain distance of children. A domestic abuse court order could have several specifications in it.


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> No, it's a court order that states you can't be within a certain distance of children. A domestic abuse court order could have several specifications in it.


I once read a news article where the pedophile had a court order not to have any contact with children. Guess what happened? Different news article stated a domestic abuse victim had a no contact court order protecting her against her abuser. Guess what happened?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from driving Uber? They can just sit by the schools and wait for the requests to come in. It's like drive up service for pedophiles. And the parents are basically asking for it. Doesn't anybody remember the days when parents used to teach their kid to beware of strangers in cars? There used to be commercials on TV teaching kids to run the other way if a stranger in a car approaches them. Now the kid is apt to attack the car if the driver doesn't let him in! And now the parents are ordering strangers on the phone, pushing their kids out the door, and paying for the service. And - AND! Getting mad or even making threats when the stranger doesn't take them! What kind of backwards upside down society are we living in?
> It's not going to be long before the pedophiles start working the system, if they're not already. Uber would be wise to nip this one in the bud. And it's their civic duty to do so. And any driver who willfully takes part in breaking or even bending the terms of service is contributing to the relaxed atmosphere that is putting vulnerable children in the hands of potential predators. And no amount of moral justication by drivers will absolve them from this part of the blame.
> Background checks are not enough to ensure child safety. Once the pedophile jumps through that hoop, they have cover. They are the wolf in sheep's clothing You only have to look at the many recent scandals to understand how foolish this is. We are building an environment that gives predators a perfect venue to commit their crimes. Build it, and they will come.


There is a state law in Ohio that prohibits rideshare companies from transporting minors without an adult. It's also against both Uber and Lyft policy to transport minors who are not accompanied by an adult. So that's what would "prevent" them. Drivers need to report all efforts by minors to get rides, order rides, or lie to get rides. Account holders need to be reported if they try to arrange rides for minors. Please don't need that dollar bad enough that you'll break the law or put yourself in jeopardy of a fraudulent accusation by picking up a minor.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And tell them what? Some mom tried to send her kid on an Uber ride with me? That's not actually a crime.


I've considered lying to the parents and telling them I'm supposed to turn them into child services. Some of them might fall for it, but I'm worried Uber might take action against me.



TomTheAnt said:


> Smells like a damn dead horse in here...


Are you any relation to Adam Ant?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I've considered lying to the parents and telling them I'm supposed to turn them into child services. Some of them might fall for it, but I'm worried Uber might take action against me.
> 
> 
> Are you any relation to Adam Ant?


There's no need to lie to the parents. Tell them that they are breaking the law by trying to arrange a ride for their minor child. That's the truth.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> There's no need to lie to the parents. Tell them that they are breaking the law by trying to arrange a ride for their minor child. That's the truth.


But they aren't breaking the law everywhere. That's the point.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

There are pedos in any job. Uber and lyft are different because if something happens uber and lyft has ALL the drivers info. Uber and lyft cannot prevent all pervs just like in life, but in. Reality a pedo WILL NOT sign up to uber because of the data, they would pretend to be an uber or just pick up kids. They wont put themselves to that risk.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Let's turn this question around.
> 
> Is there something that a parent _could_ do, to be diligent? I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> ...


Then just let her go.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> (Yes, I was watching for any movement in his pants very closely )


Never crossed your mind how creepy the hard eye to his crotch made him feel huh...
Who is the perv now dad?
Who is the perv now?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have. Probably will again.
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> Kids money is just as green as adults money.


I know you - your the fall guy. Thanks dude!



MadTownUberD said:


> My head hurts. Can't we all just get along?


This is just how ants play. We're just playing.



Cableguynoe said:


> You mean like with children?


Yep, you're definitely the fall guy.



Fozzie said:


> If you're a pedo, why would you choose a job like Uber, that prohibits picking up unaccompanied minors? Better to apply as a daycare worker or school teacher. (NOT insinuating anything about either profession)


No wait, let me guess - Fozzie logic?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

What's to stop pedophiles from cutting your neighbor's lawn? Bagging your groceries? Passing the collection plate at your church? Delivering the new bunk bed you just bought for your kids?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> More fake news by CNN... the National Enquirer of cable news... just sayin'


I've got some leftover crow if anybody wants any...just sayin'



SuzeCB said:


> What's to stop pedophiles from cutting your neighbor's lawn? Bagging your groceries? Passing the collection plate at your church? Delivering the new bunk bed you just bought for your kids?


Certainly not your Uber driver.

Just keeping the dream alive. Glad every-bodies still talking. I see some people just stopped by to shoot the breeze. It's all good. All for a good cause.



Rosalita said:


> There's no need to lie to the parents. Tell them that they are breaking the law by trying to arrange a ride for their minor child. That's the truth.


Depends on the state, I think it's legal in PA


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber and Lyft policy no unaccompanied minors. Read the TOS


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
> I'm calling BS on his story.
> 
> View attachment 298309
> ...


You have very pretty daughters. Start a Yt channel with them. Have a look at Ryan ToysReview, if you have not done so already.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> No wait, let me guess - Fozzie logic?


Yeah, A.k.a. Common Sense


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Never crossed your mind how creepy the hard eye to his crotch made him feel huh...
> Who is the perv now dad?
> Who is the perv now?





Fozzie said:


> If you're a pedo, why would you choose a job like Uber, that prohibits picking up unaccompanied minors? Better to apply as a daycare worker or school teacher. (NOT insinuating anything about either profession)


In a car you have the kind of isolated one on one privacy you don't get in a school or daycare. All you need are tinted windows for privacy, and you can still see when someone's approaching.



ZenUber said:


> Maybe you two would be happier in the one of the Junior high school chat rooms.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I've got some leftover crow if anybody wants any...just sayin'


Something left over from a previous feast? just askin'


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> In a car you have the kind of isolated one on one privacy you don't get in a school or daycare. All you need are tinted windows for privacy, and you can still see when someone's approaching.


You can do that without being an Uber driver.

Bottom line, if someone wants to hurt children, they're going to hurt children. 
It doesn't matter what you do for a living.

A child being molested by an Uber driver is a little bit better than by a guy that just grabs them from the sidewalk and throws them in their car. 
Because at least you'll know that your kid requested a ride and you can find the guy.

So keep eating that crow.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can do that without being an Uber driver.
> 
> Bottom line, if someone wants to hurt children, they're going to hurt children.
> It doesn't matter what you do for a living.
> ...


That's pretty tough talk coming from a guy with plastic on his face. What's that all about anyway?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some pedophiles have been known to use cartoon characters as avatars to lure in kids. LOL!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Are you any relation to Adam Ant?


Maybe. Maybe not. :biggrin:



FLKeys said:


> Some pedophiles have been known to use cartoon characters as avatars to lure in kids. LOL!


Now THAT was a good one! :biggrin:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Some pedophiles have been known to use cartoon characters as avatars to lure in kids. LOL!


Yea, the ones that look like scary monsters.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> This comment surprises me from a therapist. Hell, I only have a minor in psych and I see huge flaws in the logic of this pedophile Uber scare tactic...
> 
> So, Uber has drivers on constant surveillance. They have our names, addresses, car registration, tax information, bank details, divers licenses, medical information, taxi commission registration, driving habits, and most of a criminal background check.
> 
> ...


I love it when I read something intelligent that is exactly what I believe but is expressed so much better than I could ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disney does vet the character actors.

There's also a blanket ban on anyone over the age of 13 wearing costumes. (About once a year or so Santa get's his Behind kicked out of WDW)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/24/thomas-tolbert-disney-world_n_1699135.html
_Disney World staff scolded Atlanta resident Thomas Tolbert on a recent family vacation, all because of his striking resemblance to Santa Claus, local Orlando station WKMG reports (h/t The Daily Mail). Tolbert, a professionally trained actor voted among the top three St. Nick impersonators at the national Santa Claus convention this year, was told by a park employee that he'd be asked to leave unless he stopped attracting requests for autographs and started looking less "Santa-ish." _

They also have handlers observing them making sure nothing nefarious goes on (usually it's to keep dads from groping princesses thou)

If they take the time to make sure every Elsa is 5'3-5'7 you can't bet your sorry behind that they can make sure that there's no registered sex offenders,

And by the way that's another thing, no registered sex offenders can work at disney.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news/Genera...World_bans_sex_offenders_from_theme_parks.htm
They will even kick out sex offenders who want to be paying customers.

_The reports list the people as "registered sex offender," "on the sexual offender list," or state the problem as "conduct not welcome" or "behaviors not meeting Walt Disney's standards." Because Disney is a private company, they are allowed to check guests' names and run them through the sex offender databases, removing those whose names show up. A statement from Disney read, "While we do not share specific details of our security procedures, we are constantly strengthening our efforts so we can promote a safe environment for all our guests." _


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Had another minor today... 17 yo,,, mom's at work and can't pick up daughter what do I do? Tell ya what I did... I took the young lady home from school and received a $2.00 in app tip for my efforts ( in addition to fare for all who were wondering).


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Had another minor today... 17 yo,,, mom's at work and can't pick up daughter what do I do? Tell ya what I did... I took the young lady home from school and received a $2.00 in app tip for my efforts ( in addition to fare for all who were wondering).


You should give the money back because it's the right thing to do.

Right?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Yah... right and the check's in the mail... just sayin'


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Yah... right and the check's in the mail... just sayin'


How do you know you took the young lady "home"?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently flashing people on Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras doesn't qualify.


Well, it's expected. And appreciated.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> How do you know you took the young lady "home"?


I don't actually... But I'm not that paranoid either... just sayin"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> I don't actually... But I'm not that paranoid either... just sayin"


Oh, Ok. So you didn't really care if you took a 17 year old girl to a safe place or not.

So I guess we can assume you didn't even really know if she was 17? Maybe she was only, what? 15?

Is it safe to assume you didn't check her ID?

Just askin


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, Ok. So you didn't really care if you took a 17 year old girl to a safe place or not.
> 
> So I guess we can assume you didn't even really know if she was 17? Maybe she was only, what? 15?
> 
> ...


Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were an uber driver, but I repeat myself... a quote by Mark Twain ( Mark didn't actually say Uber driver that's my insertion)... I'm glad your my judge, well, actually I'm not. A WISE sage once said " live and let live" You run your business as you wish, I actually don't give a tinkerer's damn what you do... and I'll run mine as I see fit... just advisin'
ps. it's never safe to assume anything...

While I'm quoting my hero Mark Twain... Samuel Clemens for the initiated, He wrote " the trouble ain't that there are too many fools, but that the lightning ain't distributed right. " Boy was he right on!!!!!!!!!!!

Another quotation by my hero... "get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please"... man, I could go on all nite...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were an uber driver, but I repeat myself... a quote by Mark Twain ( Mark didn't actually say Uber driver that's my insertion)... I'm glad your my judge, well, actually I'm not. A WISE sage once said " live and let live" You run your business as you wish, I actually don't give a tinkerer's damn what you do... and I'll run mine as I see fit... just advisin'
> ps. it's never safe to assume anything...
> 
> While I'm quoting my hero Mark Twain... Samuel Clemens for the initiated, He wrote " the trouble ain't that there are too many fools, but that the lightning ain't distributed right. " Boy was he right on!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I thought you stated facts? But then you weren't sure that they were indeed facts?

Anyhow. If you think I really care how you run your business, then you are sadly mistaken.

When you post on such a board, it's OK if others question you. It's kind of how these things work.

So, how do you know the mother was working. Some random voice on a phone, or did a minor just tell you that?

And the assumption you think I made. I specifically asked how you knew you took her home? I followed up by asking if you checked her ID.

You replied that you didn't know if you took her home, but you're not paranoid. Well, if you checked her ID, you'd have known where "home" was. But since you didn't, you wouldn't know if you were delivering a minor to a safe place, or just some random house.

But then again, that's your business, not mine.

That's OK. I just opporate different than you.

You don't care about the risk, and I do everything in my power to avoid (what I truly believe is senseless risk)


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

This has got to be some sort of troll....


Pedophile won't pass the initial background check.
Uber has an age requirement that should stop kids from using the App without a parent present.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't get me started on Santa Claius or how Peter Pan wouldn't let go of my daughters (marked my girls with arrows) and even took them to a secret hiding spot to hide from Captain Hook.
> I'm calling BS on his story.
> 
> View attachment 298309
> ...


Santa Claus traumatized me in 1967 and I've never been the same...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I thought you stated facts? But then you weren't sure that they were indeed facts?
> 
> Anyhow. If you think I really care how you run your business, then you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> ...


Ok, you win... We all should operate (correct spelling, by the way) as you do and the world would be a better place for one and all...
I repeat a quotation by my hero Mark Twain... "the trouble ain't that there is too many fools, but that the lightning ain't distributed right"
Storm on... just observin'


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Ok, you win... We all should operate (correct spelling, by the way) as you do and the world would be a better place for one and all...
> I repeat a quotation by my hero Mark Twain... "the trouble ain't that there is too many fools, but that the lightning ain't distributed right"
> Storm on... just observin'


OK. But why didn't you post facts in your initial post. You wanted it to be all rosey and ??? The truth was, you picked up a kid, had no idea how old it was nor if you were actually taking her someplace safe to be.

That's OK really. If that's how you roll, then go for it.

And for what? A five spot?


----------

